# Orchid Mantis



## MaryPientka (Sep 22, 2016)

This is the first time I've seen this creature!

https://www.facebook.com/1139061186138799/videos/1279604668751116/


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 22, 2016)

Amazing how insects can mimic flowers and the other way around too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## JAB (Sep 22, 2016)

Not a pest at all! Will rid your garden of unwelcome critters.


----------



## abax (Sep 22, 2016)

Quite a beautiful insect really and he's does have stealth
and looks on his side.


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 22, 2016)

A friend tagged this on my facebook...very exquisite!

David


----------



## Heather (Sep 23, 2016)

So amazing!


----------

